# Splitting On Tire Sidewall



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just went out to check on the sleeping beauty (the cover on the house AC had blown off so I decided to look her over while out there) and I noticed some major cracking, and I mean deep cracking, in the sidewall of one of the tires. There are two "fissures" one about 8 inches long , and one about three. Only one tire seems to be doing this, all the rest still look new. I sent some pics to the dealer but will have to wait until Monday to find out what they are going to do.
Can anyone tell me how most dealers handle something like that? I am still under the one year warranty, what kind of coverage is on the tires? I know he will say "tow her out and we will look at it" but no way am I pulling it two hours to him.

All this talk about tires blowing out lately has me nervous....


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Matty i agree this is not a good thing. it is going on wat to often for me. I know i saw Duro tires were 1 of the brands that members were having trouble with. I just got our new baby home yesterday.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If they are Nanco tires, they are made by a co called Tireco inc.

Get the size and the DOT number off the tires and call Victoria D at 1 800 227 8925

This is who handled mine.

John


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

I had the same problem with Nanco tires. I gave them a call and they sent me 5 news ones free of charge, no questions asked. You have to send the old ones back and they pay for that.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

You guys are going to make me go out and check my tires aren't you. I have the Nanco's and we seem to have bought are trailers around the same time. Will check them Monday and let you know.

John


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Oh great - something else to worry about. I'm putting on my shoes and coat and going out to look mine over. Just what I need two days before a trip!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Don't tow it Matty. Just take the wheel off and take it to the dealer. It will all get worked out. It always does.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nanco... A name that will live in infamy!
At least on Outbackers.com!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If they are Nanco tires it is easier and faster to deal direct and not thru the dealer.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I checked ours this morning after reading this, they are Duro. That is really scary even to think about. We did have a Duro develop bubbles on our popup, but that was after 6 years in the sun.

Rita


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

See my earlier post on the Duro sidewall blowout I had this weekend. My 23RS is 2 weeks young. Dealer here in FL gave me a brand new tire and wheel. Took it off a Keystone Zeppelin he had in stock. Same tire manufactured at the same exact time as the one that blew ( 4th week of Nov. 2005). If you're under warranty it should not be a problem. Don't take the entire TT. Switch to the spare and take the defective one to the dealer. He'd have to be blind not to see an 8" crack in the sidewall. Don't drive on thar tire.

Rayman


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

thanks everyone...I think I will get the info off the tires and try calling. If not, then switch out the spare and take it in. i guess I am just worried if the other tires will start this too???


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The 2 pics of the one I had split are in Misc gallery.
Right at the bead.

John


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

The splits on mine are just below the NANCO lettering on the sidewall...posted a pic in the gallery (quality not too good)


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Okay, here's a scary wbesite.

Basically, it's trying to put the non-impact tire blame on us, instead of the insurance co. Sometimes it is us, like underinflation, etc.

QUOTE FROM THE ARTICLE:

"This investigator believes that it is the responsibility of the RV owner to change the tires as close to the four-year mark as possible."

Try getting your NANCO tires to last four years...


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Was that 4 years or 4 trips, must have been a typo....


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

7heaven said:


> Was that 4 years or 4 trips, must have been a typo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's funny, in a bad way, because in my case it was just about 4 trips!


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> If they are Nanco tires, they are made by a co called Tireco inc.
> 
> Get the size and the DOT number off the tires and call Victoria D at 1 800 227 8925
> 
> ...


John,
do you know what hours that phone was staffed, tried calling a couple times and it just rings and rings...do i have the right number 1-800-227-8925?

thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The number is correct for Victoria but try online at [email protected] This is Victorias e mail. The company main phone number is 310 604 8760

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The number is correct for Victoria but try online at [email protected] This is Victorias e mail. The company main phone number is 310 604 8760
> 
> John
> [snapback]85751[/snapback]​


She's probably off to a new job...









Gave away too many tires for the company!!









Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The part that always bothered me was when I recieved the first replacement it was 4 lbs heavier than the one that split. I did weigh it, not a guess. When I told her she could not believe it herself so she contacted her manager who also said no way. He contacted the plant manager and was told that they had improved the design and yes the weight difference was correct. I prompty talked her into 3 more(forgot the spare). I was supposed to mail the old 4 but never did, so I still have them, useless as they are. They only throw away anyway.

The DOT number on mine was KC TCI 0705

John


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> The part that always bothered me was when I recieved the first replacement it was 4 lbs heavier than the one that split. I did weigh it, not a guess. When I told her she could not believe it herself so she contacted her manager who also said no way. He contacted the plant manager and was told that they had improved the design and yes the weight difference was correct. I prompty talked her into 3 more(forgot the spare). I was supposed to mail the old 4 but never did, so I still have them, useless as they are. They only throw away anyway.
> 
> The DOT number on mine was KC TCI 0705
> 
> ...


I should have read this post before I called.. but what a nice experience dealing with someone who says "no problem...we will send a replacement right away?"

I did email her back asking about the other 4 tires...

Now, how did you get all 5 tires changed over, take the whole rig to the dealer? Any idea on cost of mounting and balancing?

And thanks for the info John, saved me a lot of worry.

My DOT was just OU KC...does that look right????


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You also need the date stamped after the letters, like 0705. I just told them that I had 400 miles on them and do they want to replace them one at a time when they blow and hope I do not flip the trailer or replace all now. They replaced all. I have access to a tire machine and balancer, but most stations or any tire place will change them and balance for you. What I did using a floor jack is raise gently one side of the trailer, remove two tires, put on spare in case jack failed and did them two at a time. Remember you are not raiseing a car that has tires in 4 corners. There is a lot of weight on the tongue jack and the other two tires are in the center on the other side.

The money spent is up to you to swap rims depending on how close your dealer is. Have them balanced, spend that money. You will be amazed how out they are.

John


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

She replied that if I was concerned, they will replace all of them, I think that is they way to go.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well it might be my turn of 5 tires my two fronts have vertical cracks one bubbled of the rear tires one has a hor. crack and my spare which has never been on pavement has a couple of cracks. One tire looks like the rubber compound didn't mix right or the mold was dirty. DOT OU KC TC 12704. JUNK









John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK,

who's gonna send me the pics of their trash tires, so I can call and get new ones too???
















I better check my own, they might be the same way!! I have them covered, so I haven't looked at them for a while....

Steve


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

New tires arrived late yesterday, call me crazy but they look "different"... it was dark out and I have not had a chance to compare them to the ones on the trailer, but they look bigger or something. I noticed the number changed too, in a little box on the tire it says "REPLACES" and then gives my old tire info????


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Matty,

Do you know what the warranty is on these tires? Are they covered against defects only the first year? I have a ton of tread but splitting sides. I purchased in January 2004.

Randy


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

RW98 said:


> I had the same problem with Nanco tires. I gave them a call and they sent me 5 news ones free of charge, no questions asked. You have to send the old ones back and they pay for that.
> [snapback]85200[/snapback]​


Do you still have the phone number? I'm sure a lot of use could/would us it. Thanks!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > The number is correct for Victoria but try online at [email protected] This is Victorias e mail. The company main phone number is 310 604 8760
> ...


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

what John said about the phone number. Not sure about the warranty, when I called they just wanted the numbers off the tires...john shows that that contains the year?


----------

